# UBISOFT Passwort?!



## tFFMrPink (2. Juli 2013)

hallo

in letzter zeit hatte ich öfter das vergnügen mails zu meinen d3/wow etc bla bla...,halt blizzard accounts zu bekommen,von wegen wird gesperrt,ändere pw lalala.
is ja alles mist.

heut aber,bekam ich etwas ähnliches,nur eben von ubisoft.
is das diesmal "echt"?weil die ubi seite is eben auch nicht erreichbar.

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Mail auch erhalten. Bin bei solchen Dingen auch sehr vorsichtig weils ja zu 99% Phishing ist aber hier bin ich mir sehr sicher dass es dieses Mal echt ist.

Gründe:
- e-mail Adresse von Ubisoft ist korrekt
- Die Nachricht ist in korrektem Deutsch verfasst 
- Links verweisen auf die offizielle Seite, enthalten keine Anzeichen von Fälschungen und sind verschlüsselt (https)
- Mein Benutzername ist enthalten und korrekt - das ist deswegen ein sicheres Merkmal weil ich den Ubishop niemals nutze und auch der Benutzername einmalig ist (habe ich nirgends sonst benutzt und niemandem jemals mitgeteilt), ich habe den Account nur wegen eines Spiels im NeverSettleBundle mal angelegt.
- Die offizielle Seite bestätigt das Problem und den Versand der e-Mails
- ...

Ich würde also sagen dieses Mal ists kein Phishing - oder extremst gut versteckt.


----------



## Shona (2. Juli 2013)

Ubisoft wurde gehackt -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/282539-ubisoft-mail-fake.html 
Bzw. http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/spiele-...en-passwoerter-und-e-mail-adressen-entwendet/

und direkt bei Ubi https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ.a...=2030&productid=3888&faqid=kA030000000eYZCCA2


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ubisoft wurde gehackt -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/282539-ubisoft-mail-fake.html


 
Ach sieh an einen entsprechenden Thread gibts schon...

... na dann machen wir doch bitte da weiter und hier zu.


----------

